# Spaghetti Al Vongle



## pdswife (Mar 23, 2005)

Cookshelf cookbook series.
 


2 pounds live clams
2 tbsp. olive oil
1 large onion, finely chopped
2 garlic cloves, finely chopped ( I'd use more)
1 tsp. fresh thyme
2/3 cups white wine
14 oz can chopped tomatoes
12 oz dried spaghetti
1 tbsp, chopped fresh parsley

1. Put the clams into a large saucepan with just the water clinging to the shells.  Cook, covered for 3-4 minutes, shake the pan occasionally, until all the clams have opened.  Remove from the heat and strain, reserving the cooking liquid. Discard any clams that remain closed.  Set aside.

2. Heat the oil in a saucepan and add the onion.  Cook for 10 minutes over a low heat until softened but not colored.  Add the garlic and thyme and cook for 30 seconds.  Increase the heat and add the white wine.  Simmer rapidly until reduced and syrupy.  Add the tomatoes adn reserved clam liquid.  Cover and simmer for 15 minutes.  Uncover and simmer for an additional 15 minutes until thickened. Season to taste.

3.  Meanwhile... cook the spaghetti in plenty of boiling salted water.  Drain well and return to pan.  

4.  Add the clams to the tomato sauce and heat through. 2-3 minutes.  Add the parsley and stir well.  Add the tomato sauce to the pasta and toss together.  Serve!


----------



## Alix (Mar 23, 2005)

Missed this one earlier. I'd LOVE to try this but live clams are a wee bit tough to come by here. Maybe when I visit my brother on the coast I will think ahead and bring this along. It looks yummy.


----------



## pdswife (Mar 23, 2005)

I think you could use canned clams. Wouldn't be as pretty but, the taste would be close.


----------

